# Dwayne Jarrett now has more DWI's then TD's



## nutmeged3

Link

1 NFL TD < 2 DWI < 3 Career Starts

Awesome

It's almost funny now how much of a disappointment he's become. I just don't understand why NFL players drive when they can get a ride whenever they want...for free too. Probably the end for Jarrett in Carolina.


----------



## cdsniner

Jarrett is definitely done in Carolina. The funny thing is after hearing the news and in need of a possible WR the Colts picked up Kenny Moore who likely would have been the Panthers first option as a replacement to Jarrett.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Cut.


----------



## nutmeged3

WR David Clowney from the Jets is his replacement


----------



## Diable

Can't really hurt us much. Our QB can't even read a ****ing play clock and you don't need receivers when you can't even get the ball snapped.


----------



## thaKEAF

Didn't they release Keyshawn for this guy?


----------



## cdsniner

Yes they did. Keyshawn was also a player analyst for one of the networks during the draft where the Panthers picked him. He loved the pick and was looking forward to working with him (probably because he was a fellow USC guy). In hindsight KJ probably wasn't much of a fan of the move.


----------



## Diable

Keyshawn wasn't done when they drafted Jarret, but he'd have been done by now...Maybe not as done as Jarret is though. Really you see flashes where you had hope for Jarret, but other than a glimmer here and a glint there Jarret was never even a third option at wideout. Only reason he was still here is that all of the other receivers we had sucked too. I bet Ricky Proehl could get in his car, drive South on 85 and put one of those other clowns out on the street too.


----------



## Kaas

Well at least we'll get A.J. Green as his replacement this offseason...


----------



## JonMatrix

I was never really a Keyshawn Johnson fan, but the Panthers should have kept him for at least another year. He was really the only decent 2nd receiver to Steve Smith that this team has had since Moose had that huge 2004 season and left the first time.

Lafell has shown some promise, and I think he might break out now that Smith is hurt.

They still need to draft a receiver with a high pick, though. That and some offensive linemen.


----------



## nutmeged3

Our 6th rounder Gettis has probably showed the most promise, that catch on 4th down before the melt down was great. Outside of one deep ball from Clausen, LaFell hasn't gotten many opportunities. This Sunday should be interesting as were probably going in with our top 3 receivers being rookies. Just wish we could get the Armanti pick back because like you all said we more then likely will have to draft a WR high next offseason.



Diable said:


> Keyshawn wasn't done when they drafted Jarret, but he'd have been done by now...Maybe not as done as Jarret is though. Really you see flashes where you had hope for Jarret, but other than a glimmer here and a glint there Jarret was never even a third option at wideout. Only reason he was still here is that all of the other receivers we had sucked too. I bet Ricky Proehl could get in his car, drive South on 85 and put one of those other clowns out on the street too


Sad to think in '03 we had 3 good receivers and now it's gonna be a struggle to have just one untill Smith comes back. Ahh I like Richardson a lot but hate that he's putting us in this position. Whether were helping prevent the lockout or not guess we just have to think that we might have something for the future here


----------



## Diable

I've been drunk a lot of times and done a lot of dumb **** when I was, but Jarret is really out of touch if he didn't realize he was hanging by a thread in the NFL. He had one foot out of the league based on his inability to perform on the field. Someone like Smitty does something like this he is going to be a football player the next day because he can play football. Jarret does this **** he's going to find someone else moving into his locker before the Turk even tells him to bring his playbook to the GM's office.


----------



## Diable

Dwayne Jarret retires from the Canuckian Football League at the age of 25. He still has twice as many DUI arrests as he has TD's.



> Former Carolina wide receiver Dwayne Jarrett, a second-round pick in 2007, has washed out in his attempt to resurrect his career in the CFL. Jarrett, *one of the biggest mistakes in Carolina draft history*, has opted to retire at age 25. In four NFL seasons, the former Southern California star registered *only 35 receptions for 428 yards and one touchdown*


.


----------

